# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Love or Stupidity

## RAHEN



----------


## Shikari

lol...its stupidity ..love lies inside the  heart ..wat is this lolz:S..

----------


## crazy_guy

stupidity ...

----------


## ahssas

*its stupidity ... pagaal hai kya ... nice sharing ...*

----------


## hakhan

pagal hogaya hai kiya yay chariyaa...koun karta hai aisey hurkatain...bewaqoof aadmiie...

----------


## Shikari

lolz...chariyaa party.com :Big Grin: ..

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...total disgusting look.

----------


## friendlygal786

its just craziness and looks very nasty

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eeeew...i was eating:s ...ab hazm hi nai ho raha ise dekh kar...lol

----------


## aragon

> lol...its stupidity ..love lies inside the heart ..wat is this lolz:S..


haan dil mein asa karna ho ga kia great lol




> pagal hogaya hai kiya yay chariyaa...koun karta hai aisey hurkatain...bewaqoof aadmiie...


100% agree with u 



> eeeew...i was eating ...ab hazm hi nai ho raha ise dekh kar...lol


ewwwww asa kia khaa lia ? i think is ke ear ka ghumshuda part lol

----------


## RAHEN

lekin kaise shape se kata hai...doing these crazy stuff...really makes them look more crazy...n for sure get attention.

----------


## Shikari

aragon aap to uss image walai sai bhi tokken niklai lolz...ham kehtai hain Allah hamarai dilo main hain to kia hamai dillo ko khoolna chahiye..:S lolz..i knw u r kidding but i felt of this line ...shud  to be used here...akhir main lollzzzzzzzz bara walaaaaaaaaa.. :Big Grin: ..

----------


## loves intellegence

ofcourse it is stupidity...

hum sab ears mein earings pehan te hai...magar is ne tou kaan mein hi earing ka shape bana liya...paise bache us ke...lolz

yaar aaj kal sab paagal hote ja rahe hai..tou us mein ye chalta hai...

----------

